# DECA Broadband Blinking Lights



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

The c.Link and Power lights blink on my DECA Broadband adapter. What does that mean and how can I get it working again so my DVRs can connect to the Internet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crendall said:


> The c.Link and Power lights blink on my DECA Broadband adapter. What does that mean and how can I get it working again so my DVRs can connect to the Internet?


Not sure what's going on with the power LED, so check to see if there is a problem with the wallwart.
The cLink blinking means it can't find/sync with the other DECAs.
Maybe the power is the problem, but once that LED is good, the cLink points to a RF signal problem.


----------

